# Speedometer Cable Lubrication Question



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Is there a specific fluid and method for lubricating a new cable? 

What appeared to be oil poured out from the old one.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to use graphite impregnated grease; some use wheel bearing grease. I would remove the inner cable, grease it up and slide it back into the cable housing.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hey thanks for the response. I started to remove the inner cable, and noticed it had already been covered in some type of white grease. I guess Nissan took care of me already. Brand new cable for 100 doll hairs, and they added grease, hooray Nissan. :idhitit:


----------

